# Is Starpoint limit (99,999) conversion to airline pts. per year or transfer?



## Denise L (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm thinking of converting a bunch of Starpoints to airlines miles...there appears to be a limit of 99,999. I need to transfer 140K. Can I do this in two transactions or is it an annual limit?


----------



## vic714 (Mar 24, 2006)

Per transfer. I have transfered over 150,00 points last year with no problem.

I also forgot to mention that you can also transfer starpoints between SPG accounts.

Victor


----------



## skim118 (Mar 24, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of converting a bunch of Starpoints to airlines miles...there appears to be a limit of 99,999. I need to transfer 140K. Can I do this in two transactions or is it an annual limit?



We were also told the limit is one transfer/day, when we transferred a bunch of miles to BA during their double miles promotion.

Also don't forget to break it into 60K and 80K to get the 5K bonus for each 20K starpoints. 

Sara


----------



## Denise L (Mar 24, 2006)

*Thanks! So are 140K Starpoints worth saving $3800 in airfare?*

I'd be using the miles to fly to Maui. It's a lot of Starpoints...is it worth it, or can those Starpoints be worth more if I use them another way?


----------



## stevens397 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Denise - 

We transferred 145,000 Starpoints for 180,000 Asia Miles to get two First Class tickets to Paris.  Most of the time, I try for at least 4 cents per point.  This time it was over 10 cents, but that's a bit falacious as I would NEVER have spent that much on airfare.  Still, Continental wanted 200,000 for the two of us to go on coach, so this seemed like a deal I couldn't pass up.  I'm sure you can imagine the time it took to line this up!

The deal you are speaking of is 2.7 cents per point.  Not bad but not exceptional.  So the question are:

Will it make the trip possible?
Do you have lots of miles to burn?
Will this deal make you feel that you got the value you desire?

In the end, whatever works for you is right.  BTW, I transferred the miles over three consecutive days - no problem.

Most important - have a great time!

Steve


----------



## vic714 (Mar 24, 2006)

Denise,

We used our points for 1st class upgardes on AA going to Maui in Nov. We paid for the tickets and used 120,000 miles for the upgrades ( 4 seats ). For us the 8+ hour flight in coach is not, bad but if we can have more room it makes the vacation even better. Plus the free drinks aren't bad either.
If you are going to try and use the points for FF miles I suggest you start making arrangements as early as possible. We got our upgrades 327 days out and told my mother to do the same since she will be going out to Maui also. ( wanted to get her the 1st class upgrade also ). She waited too long and was only able to get the upgrade on her flight out. When using FF miles it seems that availability is limited.

When are you heading out?

Victor


----------



## Denise L (Mar 25, 2006)

*Maui in December*

Hi Victor,

We're trying to head to Maui in December. It's too late for most airlines but I'm going to try anyhow. Maybe some seats will pop up. I did a 80K transfer tonight. I'll do the other 60K tomorrow.  I could always use them for next year since we are going in April and would need to book those tickets in May, which is coming right up EGADS! This planning keeps me busy!

Thanks for all the advice. I guess it's worth it right now to try and save the $3800 since that's a big chunk of change right now.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2006)

$3,800 is a big chunk of cash.  If I was going to have to put it on a credit card and pay interest on top of it, I would definitely use my Starpoints instead.  

Some of the other posters have been very creative in the way they got the most out of their points, but I suspect that since you have 2 young children, that trips to Paris, and first class upgrades, are not on the radar right now.

We find great deals on 4 Star hotels using Priceline, etc., so we use our Staroptions for airfare to Hawaii every year (since purchasing in Hawaii) and plan to keep doing so.


----------

